# Some more pics of my piraya



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Heres some shots of my piraya


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

another


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

another


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

another


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

another


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

another


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

perfect specimens!









how big are they?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

o nm i saw ur sig.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

last one.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Everytime I see you piraya shoal it just amazes me!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Those are truely the Piranha Kings...and are you a Piraya King





































BTW. What camara r u using?


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

nice shoal of pirayas


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

sick as hell


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

your piraya make my guys look like floating poo in my tank, DAMN YOU Raptor!!!







seriously great piraya you have, and you are definately the piraya king.

Joe


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

A Piraya shoal is definately a dream of mine...Awesome pics bro!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn..very nice...keep the pic coming...sweet


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

I like the fourth pic. The fish looks very majestic.

Truly king!


----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

that is seriously one of the best picture taking
group of piranhas there is. Man those things are awesome. 
However you get that black background there it just
brings out those amazing colors


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Raptor, what size is your tank?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys, Tekmic my tank is a 220 gal. I bought it as a 190, but it always seemed a little tall for one, co i measured,, and it is 28 inches tall rather than the 25 inches that a 190 is. Nice little bonus.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I see that you have another piraya coming in.... another 12 incher???


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Raptor I can't believe you were actually going to go with the sell..thank goat you didn't cause those are one in a life time deal-and that fake driftwood looks awesome!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

god damn, you make me jealous....


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

nice


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

great pics raptor!!


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Wow....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

very sweet piraya. nice colors. you took some great pics, they sure like to pose for the cam..









oburi


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Flawless...amazing...congrats :nod: !


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Show off!!!!







One of these days I will def be in competition with your Piraya shoal!!! But I have to admitt, verrrrryyy impressvive, Raptor!!!


----------



## Ovaltinesof9 (Jul 30, 2003)

I see a POTM winner. Those are seriously really awesome pics.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Raptor, pic 3 is on Pedro's website!???


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

He asked, and i told him he could use it.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Oh ok, just looking out...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up though, I am always surprised where pic's end up.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Raptor, you have any more pics? I want more!!!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

All i can do is


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I will as soon as i can get my new addition in from shark aquarium. As soon as george gets back into swing of things. Well worth the wait. Thanks tek


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Raptor said:


> I will as soon as i can get my new addition in from shark aquarium. As soon as george gets back into swing of things. Well worth the wait. Thanks tek


 watcha gettin...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Another 12 inch piraya. That will complete my shoel. For this tank anyways.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Another 12 inch piraya. That will complete my shoel. For this tank anyways.


 Nice







I will be recieving my 12 inch piraya tommorrow from ASH....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i think im in love


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats on the new fish! they are cool to watch eat. They gobble whole fillets


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Whoa, the coloration on that second picture is just amazing. It reminds me very much of kinifeman's favorite piraya's coloring


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Here he is when i first got him. He is a little spooked here because of the shipping and such. I would post a new one right now but it is lights off for them


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

OOOOOOH My friggen Gosh....






















That specimen is Beautiful, wonderful and very big looking....






















That is a great fish....
Where did you get him from...
Thanks for posting the pic.....


----------



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

I hope you don't mind but i loved the Pic so much i put it on my PC wall paper. Your pics


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I got him from Shark aquarium, I am trying to get george to sell me one of his 13 to 14 inch show piece piraya








No prob smitty. Thanks


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Great color and size, how much did he set you back?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Raptor said:


> I got him from Shark aquarium, I am trying to get george to sell me one of his 13 to 14 inch show piece piraya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Any pics of these Raptor?!


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

What the hell do you feed them ?


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Holy sh*t. I don't think I can emphasize that enough. Great pics and great fish. I can't wait to get one to add to my shoal. Maybe I will have to get more than one because if they all look like yours, what else can compliment a Pygo tank.

Kevin


----------

